# Lip 7/25/2005



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

Fished 6am till close, awesome day, awesome water, awesome catches. Spot, Blues, Spanish, Gars, Kings, and Cobia. NE winds. Water temperature 79* 

Quentin's Gar










Brian's 65lb Cobia










Tony's 39lb King Mackerel


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Awesome man. It doesn't look too crowded either. I hope it looks like that come Monday.


----------



## oldschool (Apr 8, 2008)

Thanks for the report and the pix.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

nice cobe, and beautiful king, thanks for the report...one of these days i swear ill make the run to LIP prior to drum season...


----------



## mtbrider (Jul 9, 2008)

very nice


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice indeed!!!! tight lines...


----------



## Rob S (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice fish


----------



## malcdncva (Oct 29, 2003)

*That thaar is a houndfish or needlefish*



1morecast said:


> Fished 6am till close, awesome day, awesome water, awesome catches. Spot, Blues, Spanish, Gars, Kings, and Cobia. NE winds. Water temperature 79*
> 
> Quentin's Gar
> 
> ...


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

sweet


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

That houndfish makes some hellified baits.. fillet his arse.. flounder will crush it.. many baits from a hound that big.. 
Awsome catch..

Troll that fillet offshore kings and everything else wont be able to resist.. They aint worth nuttin but bait..

And great bait too.


----------



## teamhook&cook (Jun 26, 2008)

were is this pier located


----------



## 1morecast (Jul 13, 2008)

Little Island Fishing Pier 3820 South Sandpiper Road Pier: (757) 426-7200 Office: (757) 426-0013


----------

